# Mark 9 - closes with a mix of texts?



## Eoghan (Nov 6, 2009)

I was reading through Mark 9 (as some of you will have guessed) and came to the latter verses, 
*Jesus talks about the least being the greatest
*He takes achild in His arms
*John talks about the exorcist who was not a disciple invoking Jesus name
*Jesus talks about causing children to sin
*Jesus talks about mortifying sin (?)
*Jesus concludes by talking about salt

My IVP commentary "dismisses" these verses as a hotch-pot of verses, possibly culled from elsewhere.

Alexander (BT Geneva Series Commentary) however acknowledges the difficulty but does find a thread linking these verses that gives a coherent interp.

What do others feel - is this a pick and mix or a logical progression?


----------



## Jack K (Nov 6, 2009)

I always assume there's a reason the Good News is told in a particular way. The fun is in discovering what that reason is!

Let me start by throwing out the idea that all these verses, aimed at the disciples, come in the context of Jesus' second teaching to those disciples about how he's going to suffer, die and rise again. This ultimate act of service has implications for them:
*To be greatest, act as a servant.
*Don't be too snooty to receive children.
*Don't think your ministry role makes you greater than one who just gives a cup of water.
*Be gentle as you teach the little ones.
*Be most serious about your OWN sin -- very serious!
*In this way you are "salt."

For support, I would point out that in chapter 10 Jesus' third teaching about his suffering, death and resurrection is again followed by an incident and teaching about servant attitudes, when James and John ask for special honor.

Okay. There must be more complete or better answers out there. Let's hear 'em.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd have to go back and find my sermons from Mark chs 8-10 to see the full context, etc.

These are all vital teachings concerning Christ and his kingdom. The chapter begins on the Mt. of Transfiguration. From which heights, Jesus will begin to "descend" into his Passion, into hell, even as his journey takes him "down to" Jerusalem. The public ministry is done. Now, the vital thing is to burn those lessons into his closest followers.

I titled the next message, "Faithless, Prayerless, Powerless." This was the disciples' main problem, and it is OUR problem too. And Pride, which is dealt with by the end of the chapter. I also remember beginning chapter 10 with a message called something like "Husbands, Wives, and Children of the Kingdom." The human composition of the Kingdom doesn't change, once the Messiah comes on the scene. Only the incidentals, like national identity, geographic boundaries, etc.

So, once again, I think the key to really getting a grasp on a particular passage, is to understand something of how the whole book is structured. When we see what is happening to Jesus, how he is heading to Jerusalem, and how his ministry is narrowing down in a sense on his closest followers, the things he has said even earlier in his ministry, if they are repeated or reinforced here, it is because they are crucial to the Kingdom that is about to be set up--set up on the unshakable foundation of a crushing triumph over death--a battle that for all of these followers still remains shrouded in mystery, and causes fear to even think on it too long (see vv30-32).


----------

